# Ceiling Tiles - cutting recessed ones?



## Stargazer (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello

This maybe a stupid question but just how does one make those recessed ceiling tiles look factory when they are cut? we're installing suspended tiles on a direct grid system like Ceiling Max. We've seen some we like but have that recessed edge. I just didn't know if it was allot of work since I'll have to do several (about 40).


Kenny J


----------



## scorrpio (Aug 14, 2006)

Straight from CeilingMax site:

*10. How do I cut border panels if I'm using a revealed tile?*
On a revealed panel, you will notice a 1/4-inch lip around the edge of the tile. If you need to cut a border panel, you first need to cut the panel down to the border size. To do this measure from the wall to the front edge of the cross tee. Then, lay the tile in the grid. Score the face of the tile along the edge of the wall bracket and pull the tile out of the grid. Line up a strait edge on the scored line you created on the face of the tile. Run a utility knife along the strait edge cutting into the tile. Then cut into the side of the panel dropping out the corner of the tile.

So, basically, you cut the lip yourself. With a sharp utility knife and a straightedge, should not be hard.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I did this for five years on commercial/residential jobs and actually worked for the same company that invented ceiling max and there instructions are right on. One thing is you don't need a straight edge when cutting, after scoring the tile to the wall angle(which might not be straight) you can just use a utility knife to follow the traced line. Good luck and it's really not that hard once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

They sell a tool for this cut. I think HD had them in the aisle with the tiles. You set the depth and slide it along the tile for both cuts. I found it a handy tool to have for the job.
Ron


----------



## wolfem (May 13, 2012)

*Cutting the rabbet in recessed ceiling tile*

To Ron6519

I have 2 people and now you telling me there is a tool for this. Our local HD and Lowes have no idea what I'm talking about. I can certainly cut these with a utility knife but in order to make them look like the others the cut would have to be on a slight bevel and that will be difficult to do the same way consistently. Do you have a name for the tool? Maybe a pic?


----------



## Jeeps (Apr 12, 2012)

They will be found at architectural/building supply houses that specialize in the sale of commercial rated tiles. The "shadowline" tool is just a wood block with one edge rabetted out and a utilty blade screwed on to it. It could be made at home.


----------

